# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services >  Sell Verified Crypto wallets Paxful Kraken Binance

## MrModdy

Hello my dear friends.
I sell verified accounts various wallets and platforms for bitcoin trading.
My accounts are of the best quality. Accounts are verified on real people.

Below are my products:

Paxful (ID & Adress verified) Price 80$

Kraken Price 100$


Binance (ID & Adress verified) Price 90$

Also I can provide Bitzlato , Paxum , Wirex , Coinmama , Bittrex , Bitpanda , Neteller , Revolut , BitPay , Bitfinex, Skrill, Gate.io, CoinPayments

If you need verification of a service that is not on this list - write to me, we can discuss it


For wholesale buyers, the price is discussed individually
Warranty 1 week from the date of purchase (Except when you have violated the rules of the site)

Get in touch to buy

Telegram username @Duster218 Telegram: Contact @Duster218

----------


## MrModdy

New accounts available, up

----------


## MrModdy

New accounts available, up

----------


## MrModdy

New accounts available, up

----------


## MrModdy

New accounts available, up

----------

